
Use TRUSTWORTHY or Not for SQLCLR Assemblies? - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/07/01/sqlclr-and-certificates/
======
nielsb
We discuss the use of TRUSTWORTHY and certificates in SQL Server when
deploying SQLCLR assemblies.

